# My dog started peeing in our bed!



## blue583 (Oct 29, 2009)

We adopted an Australian Cattle Dog Mix a little over a year ago, he's around a year and a half old now. 

He recently started peeing in our bed when we're gone. It's probably happened three or four times in the past few weeks. He started marking a month or two ago, I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. This is surprising to us because he hasn't had a single accident since we got him, even in the beginning. It's pretty deliberate it seems, since it's always on my side of the bed, exactly where I slept. My wife is a teacher and I spend more time with him, I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it either.

We crate trained him in the beginning and then we gradually started leaving him out of his crate longer and longer. It has gone great up until this, he hasn't chewed up or done any damage. He also used to sleep in his crate, but he now sleeps at the foot of our bed. I know that he loves sleeping on our bed and he definitely does when we're gone.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Totally unrelated, but does anyone know why when we pet our dog he instantly wants to put both of his paws on us?

Thanks so much! We've done training but sometimes I have no idea what to do!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you made any changes around the house in the last few weeks? I know Kuma is hyper sensitive to changes around our house, and if we do any remodeling or redecorating, he WILL pee on the beds if we don't keep the bedroom doors shut. In our case, blocking all access to the bedrooms for a few days after any major changes around the house solves the problem.


----------



## blue583 (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought about that. I can't think of anything that has changed in our house or in our lives. The only thing that has changed for him is that he started lifting his leg. I'll keep on thinking about that though, thanks.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Why not close the bedroom door when you're not around?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Is he fixed? If he is, I am suprised that he is marking. It isn't impossible, but I am surprised.

I would cut off access to the bedroom. Maybe crate him while you are gone for a while. See what happens.


----------



## blue583 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, we started closing the door when we're not around. I was just curious if there was a deeper problem with this that I should fix. For example, I thought maybe he was trying to show his dominance in the house.

He is fixed. He started lifting his leg a few months ago. I thought maybe there was a correlation, I have no idea.

We left him out last night for a bit and shut the bedroom door. When we came home he had been laying on our couch downstairs, he never does this when we're home. I'm thinking maybe he likes to lay where our scent is. I have no idea.

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe he has an urinary infection of some type? It doesn't sound very likely because you said he only does it when you aren't there. I know when my dog got one he started having more accidents than normal (he was still a puppy) and then he started having them on the couch which he never did he would always at least jump off. He got to the point where he in peoples laps because he couldn't control it anymore at all. I was away at the time and my parents were taking care of him but as soon as I got home I had it taken care of before it got permanently damaging. It doesn't hurt to check. The easiest way to get a sample for your dog is to wait for him to start peeing then you put a cup or something in the stream to collect it. Take it to the vet and they will test it and give you what you need to fix it if that is the issue.


----------



## blue583 (Oct 29, 2009)

I didn't even think about a urinary problem. Thanks for pointing that out.

Not to give a play by play, but we discovered that he peed on a couch pillow when we were out. So it's back to the crate for him when we're gone. He was doing so well! I wish I knew how to stop this, I don't want to have to put him in his crate.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya that's usually the signs of a urinary problem. They'll be doing really well (depending on where they are in potty training) and then all of the sudden take a down turn. So ya I'd start feeding him cranberries, I used cranberry sauce because it was easier to feed and cheaper, to keep it from getting worse and it helps it heal faster after you get the medicine from your vet. Get the urine sample and take it to your vet so they can test it to make sure he is ok or if not then they will give you what you need to make him better. I hope I helped and I hope he gets better ^^


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

blue583 said:


> We adopted an Australian Cattle Dog Mix a little over a year ago, he's around a year and a half old now.
> 
> He recently started peeing in our bed when we're gone. It's probably happened three or four times in the past few weeks. He started marking a month or two ago, I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. This is surprising to us because he hasn't had a single accident since we got him, even in the beginning. It's pretty deliberate it seems, since it's always on my side of the bed, exactly where I slept. My wife is a teacher and I spend more time with him, I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it either.
> 
> ...


If this is new behavior, my first thought would be to make sure he doesn't have a urinary tract problem going on. If he does not, I'd go back to housetraining 101, including crating when you can't supervise. It's possible that he is marking if you are - erm, not sure how to put this - doing things besides sleeping in your bed (which I assume you are). As to the paws thing - perhaps he is petting back?



theyogachick said:


> Is he fixed? If he is, I am suprised that he is marking. It isn't impossible, but I am surprised.
> 
> I would cut off access to the bedroom. Maybe crate him while you are gone for a while. See what happens.


All my neutered boys have marked. Shoot, I have two spayed females who mark like crazy.


----------



## Annette Twitty (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a 3.5-4 year old recused chihuahua (Lola) I have had her for 3 months now, she is house broken We go outside for pee & booboo time. but yesterday she peed in my bed? We had just been out around 4pm and this happened around 7pm when I was in the shower. Can anyone help me with this ? never has happened b4.


----------

